# Need a CRT replacement



## hotnot (Apr 27, 2005)

My 19" SAMSUNG 955DF has gone out of focus, not able to ajust. Where is a good place get a new or used CRT maybe bigger, for my MAC G4 OS 12.2.8


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Try ebay.


----------



## hotnot (Apr 27, 2005)

*Thanks, but how ..*

How do I know what will work on my MAC?


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Go to Ebay and do a search for mac monitors. Or try a google search.


----------



## Millsy (Feb 4, 2005)

you can always get a mac video out > VGA adaptor. Then you will be able to use almost any monitor. Instead of needing a more expensive monitor

http://www.mcpb.com/html/mac.adcca.vga.html about $30

If you have a DVI connecter on it (I'm not very familiar with G4's) then you can use any monitor a PC can use with a DVI>VGA converter. 


I'm unsure of where to get a ADC to DVI converter if you get a DVI monitor. but they probably exist.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

The Samung 955DF is a VGA monitor from what I remember. Any other VGA monitor should work.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

truth is that any monitor will work on a mac, as long as you get the right adaptors. i use apple monitors on windows too. you just need to know what connector is on the new monitor, and what is on your mac. there are four choices, db-15, vga, adc, and dvi. and there are all kinds of adaptors to get you from one to the other. i have dvi to vga and vga to db-15 to use my old applevision on my mac and windows pc.


----------

